

AffinityLive Sync Creates A Giant Shared Inbox For Your Entire Team Or Company - geoffmcqueen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/05/affinitylive-sync/

======
andrewdowling
Great to see someone tackling this space ... lots of applications for
collaborative teams that are only just starting to be explored.

------
schappim
Awesome! We've been looking for a decent way to do this for months!

